# Milwaukee SMS122 CO2 controller problem



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello,
Recently I purchased an SMS122 PH controller from my local vendor here in Denmark. I installed it as the instructions said, and slowly began to lower the PH in my tank. At about 7.5PH something odd happend. In the middle of the night I heard a wierd sound from the livingroom where the tank is positioned, and found out that it was the SMS122 that turned its controll output (to the CO2 valve) on and off at an incredible speed (like a machine gun). Is this normal ? I should think that the system had some kind of hysteresis in order to avoid such unstable operation. The only thing I can think of is that maybe my reactor isent powerfull enough to lower the PH to the desired set value, but anyhow, it does seem odd that a specifiec PH value can be reached that would cause the system to be unstable. Anyone experienced anything like it ? (my reactor is an Aqua medic reactor specified for use in tanks up to 400 liter. My tank is 128 liters).

Regards

Christian Hansen


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

SMS122 woes

HTH


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Call tech support. They will most likely send out a new unit. They are very helpful.



> You can put your unit on a power strip. However as is stated below some power strip do not provide full amperage and can potentially cause a problem. We find this scenario happens in about 5% of the applications we come in contact with.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have two SMS 122's and they have never done that.


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Left C : If you touch the metal BNC connector connecting the PH probe to the meter with your finger, does the displayed PH value then change a little? I can make the displayed PH value change by 0.1 to 0.2 by tabbing with my finger on the metal BNC connector. I spoke with an other fellow here in Denmark also using the sms122, and he had never experienced that.

regards

Christian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine doesn't do that.

Would a grounding probe help? Aquarium Safety: Ultra-Ground Titanium Probe

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I received my new probe on Thursday, and the system has not made that buzzing sound since. So, far I really like it.....


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Has anyone got the email adr to contact Milwaukee for tech support ? I used the email adr's on their Milwaukee Instruments site, but they have not responded yet and its been weeks now....


----------

